# Sony NEX 6 + Voigtlander 35mm f1.4!?!?



## ultimadrift (Nov 26, 2012)

This combo seems to be a super street photography deal! Of course would require Leica M adapter.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 26, 2012)

yep... and?


----------



## ultimadrift (Nov 26, 2012)

Planning to get this combo to add to my collection >


----------



## unpopular (Nov 26, 2012)

okie dokie.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you hyper focus it ? if not it's no good for street photography, 35mm is not wide enough for getting up close on that camera i use the Voigtlander 28F2 Ultron on an M4 for street photography


----------

